# Aiming Question



## RDCslingshot (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello everyone on the forum!

I've been shooting for over a month now, and I've made very little progress, so I'm hoping someone with more experience can help me. I started out shooting OTT, but I couldn't even hit a pizza box 3 or 4 shots out of 20. I never picked up how to aim at the target correctly. I've watched about a zillion YouTube videos, and try to duplicate the techniques, but no luck so far.

I recently started shooting TTF and I've been able to hit a can 3 or 4 times out of 20, so that's better, but when I hit, it's mostly luck. Let me explain: when I aim at the can, I try to site straight down the bands, so my left to right aim is ok, but the only time I hit the can is when the top fork obscures the can completely! I either shoot above, below (more common), or hit the can (very seldom).

I'm hitting the target, but I can't see it when I release. And I can't do it consistently. I have to be doing something wrong. I've used an Axiom Ocularis, a Scout, and a Hammer XT. The results are the same with all 3.

I'm a lefty, so I'm hoping that's not part of the problem ,lol. Anyway, I would appreciate any advice.

Thanks,

RDC


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Once you have your slingshot set you shouldn't have to move it. Up and down impact areas are set with the pouch hand. So once you get a good sight picture some refer to it as a lollipop. Move your rear anchor point up or down.

Say if you normally anchor at your the edge of the mouth to move the impact point down you would move the anchor point to your cheek bone. And vice versa to go up move the anchor point down.

Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## RDCslingshot (Aug 11, 2020)

Thank you Stankard757! :bowdown: I knew it was something simple. I'll be sure to try that as soon as I can.

Thanks,

RDC


----------



## RDCslingshot (Aug 11, 2020)

And I'd like to add that I should have looked down the forum to the "*Elevation - Compensating for different SS, bands/elongation, distance*" topic. :banghead:

I'll research better before posting!

RDC


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

You are starting out with some great slingshots!

Ol' @Stankard757 might have nailed your problem already, but here's one other thing to consider.

Have you tailored your band length to your draw length? If you are using the bands at the factory length, the low point of impact is understandable.

Nathan Masters of Simple-Shot explains the importance and the process for that in this video.






Keep shooting, and keep asking questions. We'll get it sorted!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Anchor Point is key, just like said earlier where your Anchor Point is will determine where the ball goes. Keep up with it with a little practice you will get better and it feels awesome to finally start to get it.

Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome RDC. You were right in asking questions to the Forum That’s just one part of why I joined the Forum, was to learn from experienced people.


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

Go out and play around with your anchor point. You will probably get more precise fast, but it's hard to always have the same anchor. That's where muscle memory kicks in (at least I hope so, because I'm pretty inconsistent at finding the right anchor multiple times ). What improved my shooting was posing in front of a mirror. Look if your anchor is aligned with eyeline. Is your elbow straight etc. I could improve my fork much by this, because I'm shooting alone and nobody could tell me my failures so I had to figure them out myself


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

You are on the right track. Hang in there. I suspect that your your anchor point is maybe at the corner of your mouth. Move it up to your cheek bone.

Good consistent shooting is all about teaching the body to do it the same way every time.

Anchor...anchor...anchor, then release ...release....release...ad nauseam !!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi RDCslingshot,

I admire the answers given to you above because they are reasonable and are given you from experience.

However, you can try also this: choose your anchor point to be where you are most comfortable - whatever it is - chin, corner of the mouth, cheek bone, ear lobe, shoulder blade etc. and stick to it because otherwise word "anchor" looses its meaning.

Then, if you shoot high or low try the opposite: lower of rise your frame holding hand. It works for me, so who knows, it might work for you too.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## RDCslingshot (Aug 11, 2020)

First of all, I would like to thank everyone for all the advice they gave. It is greatly appreciated and as a noob, you made me feel welcome here and not so lost about my new favorite hobby.

The good news: the anchor placement advice worked! I'm not a Hawkeye yet, but my percentage of hits has gone up a lot. Now all I need is more practice. And jazz, I'll try your advice too. It makes a lot of sense.

I really like the different directions this hobby can take me. I'm already looking forward to making my own frames. I'm scouring the backyard for forks!

Thanks again everyone, and take care.

RDC


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

MathisSlingshot said:


> Go out and play around with your anchor point. You will probably get more precise fast, but it's hard to always have the same anchor. That's where muscle memory kicks in (at least I hope so, because I'm pretty inconsistent at finding the right anchor multiple times ). What improved my shooting was posing in front of a mirror. Look if your anchor is aligned with eyeline.


LOL!!! When i read this, i thought it said eyeliner! I was like .... Say Whaaaat? I haven't worn makeup for years! Now I got to put on eyeliner and pose in front of a mirror??? How is that going to help me shoot better??

It's been a long day and I forgot my good reading glasses in the car and I don't want to go out since there's a skunk that hangs around my front yard. So, I got a dollar store pair on and everything is a little fuzzy. At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Anyhow, welcome to the forum RDC! This is the best bunch of people ever!

Lisa


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Glad the Anchor Point helped. That is a great start and as you get more consistent it will feel even better every time you hit the target.

Cheers


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome & enjoy. you'll get very useful advice here.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi RDC,

It sounds like you are shooting TTF and your anchor point is too high. Try anchoring with your thumb on your ear lobe. This may put your shots a bit too high but you can hold-under the target with your fork once you figure out your consistent point-of-impact. I shot like that for a while and then moved to a "face walking technique" where my anchor point changes up and down my ear, depending on the target distance. Find what works best for you. Some people like to keep it simple while others like detailed approaches.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/121356-anchor-points/?hl=%26quot%3Banchor+point%26quot%3B#entry1370644

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/121398-i-have-a-theory-on-slingshot-gaps/?hl=%26quot%3Banchor+point%26quot%3B#entry1371352

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/114696-how-do-you-really-aim/

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/55697-aiming-anchor-point/?hl=%26quot%3Banchor+point%26quot%3B#entry691329

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/45146-aiming-question/?hl=%26quot%3Banchor+point%26quot%3B#entry562104


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Think of your anchor point as a teeter totter. Your backside is on one end the target on the other. To get the shot to come up to the target, you have to move your backside down. And of course visa versa. Next we will help you with your release. But get the anchor down first, be aware also that narrow forks require a higher anchor. I'd stick to one sling until you get it all figured out. Have fun!! It's a grind when you are forcing it.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very good advice thank you for helping SJAaz I have my Anchor Point down but the release I am still struggling with getting it just right. Any advice y'all have would be great with that perfect release. I am all around the spinner left right up down buy just a millimeter or two and it's frustrating because I feel like my techniques are right for the most part.

Cheers


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Very good advice thank you for helping SJAaz I have my Anchor Point down but the release I am still struggling with getting it just right. Any advice y'all have would be great with that perfect release. I am all around the spinner left right up down buy just a millimeter or two and it's frustrating because I feel like my techniques are right for the most part.
> 
> Cheers


I feel your pain????.


----------



## six30nine (Aug 11, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Very good advice thank you for helping SJAaz I have my Anchor Point down but the release I am still struggling with getting it just right. Any advice y'all have would be great with that perfect release. I am all around the spinner left right up down buy just a millimeter or two and it's frustrating because I feel like my techniques are right for the most part.
> 
> Cheers


When I was starting with traditional archery, I read that if you try to actively let go of the string, you can't move your fingers fast enough to get them out of the way. The string will deflect off your fingertips and affect your arrow flight. If you instead relax your hand, the fingers can be pushed out of the way and the string will move in a straight line. The mechanics are a little different for slingshots, but it should still apply. Don't release the pouch, stop holding it.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

That is great advice six, I do have to agree to just relax and let it go out on its own. I find my biggest issue is having enough strength and calluses build up on my fingers to hold the ammo on the very tips of my fingers. I am fighting through the pain and knowing that my strength and toughness of my fingers will get better, when I have the right release it's amazing how accurate I can be ... now just for some consistency.

Cheers


----------

